# Anyone familiar with these 4100K CFLs?



## Lightmeup (Feb 6, 2007)

I ran across these CFL bulbs on eBay. Has anyone tried these? I like the color temp, but CRI is only 84. 1100 lumens seems OK for 18w power consumption. This seller seems to get around $2/bulb in these auctions. Any thoughts?

http://cgi.ebay.com/8-pk-Fluorescent-18w-75w-Energy-Saving-Light-Bulbs_W0QQitemZ110085917619QQihZ001QQcategoryZ20706QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lpcmidst128 (Feb 6, 2007)

Thats a fairly common brand, usually stores stock the soft/warm white kind ~2800K. I just got some soft white 75 and 100 watt equivalents at hardware store for about $1 each. I've never seen the 4100K cool white version but 84 CRI is not bad for cool white. The part model on my bulb says 18W/ELS-M 2700K. Double check to make sure its really cool white (4100K), the description mentions soft white. I personally like warm white for general household use, I use cool white for garage and workshop area. Greenlite brand CFLs seems to work good for me no problems.

http://www.greenliteusa.com/mini-spiral.html

Check Greenlite's website and get more info about the product and product number there.


----------



## brickbat (Feb 6, 2007)

I don't see any 4100K spiral lamps on their website. Be nice if they were, as $2 a copy for decent 4100K lamps is a deal...


----------



## Lightmeup (Feb 6, 2007)

brickbat said:


> I don't see any 4100K spiral lamps on their website. Be nice if they were, as $2 a copy for decent 4100K lamps is a deal...


At the bottom of that webpage it says:

"Standard available color temperature are available upon request."

There must be some way to get different color temps other than the ones on that page. Seems odd though that the 2700 would have the same part number as the 4100?


----------



## brickbat (Feb 7, 2007)

Just got this from the seller:

Hi,

It is not listed on the actual packages, but previously, we got the
information from Greenlite's website, listed in a chart form as 4100K for
this model. But you are correct, now their new website lists differently.
The new website looks totally different than the previous website. We are
suspecting that they had a recent re-design of their entire website, and
changed some information.

Therefore, yes, it is listed as 2700 K now, and it sounds more correct
because the package lists "Soft White" for the description of the output
color.

We will certainly change this information on our future listings. Thank
you for alerting us.

Thank you,
Reve, Customer Service
Postal Bay Corporation


----------



## yuandrew (Feb 10, 2007)

I have those CFLs. Check Big Lots and you may be able to find that 4 Pack for around 2$


----------



## Lightmeup (Feb 10, 2007)

OK, so are they 2700 or 4100?



yuandrew said:


> I have those CFLs. Check Big Lots and you may be able to find that 4 Pack for around 2$


----------



## yuandrew (Feb 10, 2007)

They are 2700K


----------



## brickbat (Feb 20, 2007)

here:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300082567875&sspagename=ADME:L:RTQ:US:1

Are 4100K lamps, made by TCP (same as commercial electric)


----------



## Lightmeup (Feb 21, 2007)

brickbat said:


> here:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300082567875&sspagename=ADME:L:RTQ:US:1
> 
> Are 4100K lamps, made by TCP (same as commercial electric)


How did you figure out they were made by TCP? I can't find any manufacturer information in the listing.


----------



## brickbat (Feb 22, 2007)

Bought a case of the 23W big brother to these off flea bay. Same black & white box for each lamp, but the 48-pack case says TCP on it.


----------



## Lightmeup (Feb 26, 2007)

brickbat said:


> Bought a case of the 23W big brother to these off flea bay. Same black & white box for each lamp, but the 48-pack case says TCP on it.


When did you buy them? How do you like them so far? Do you like the color much better than the 2700s?


----------



## brickbat (Feb 26, 2007)

Just got them a week ago. They're OK if you like cool white. I wanted them for my shop, to match the 4100K tubular fluorescents, which they do quite well. I'm trying them inside the house, too. IMHO 4100K lamps are very nice during the daylight hours, when supplementing natural light. But after dark, I prefer the yellowish 2700K or plain old energy wasting hot wire lamps...


----------



## Lightmeup (Feb 26, 2007)

brickbat said:


> But after dark, I prefer the yellowish 2700K or plain old energy wasting hot wire lamps...


Just because you're used to that, or some other reason? How do they compare inside at night for reading?


----------



## brickbat (Feb 27, 2007)

Probably just used to low color temp lighting at night. The 4100K's are fine for reading, No better, no worse, IMO.


----------

